# hair algea??? not too sure...



## Walker_ (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey,
So is this hair algae or something else? Its in a heavily lit tank (~9 wpg), CO2 from a tank, and a heavy fert regime (EI)&#8230; with weekly 80% water changes
Any clues as how to get rid of the stuff, it hasn't QUITE gotten to plague proportions but im worried if left unchecked it will&#8230;
Ideas/Suggestions?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Looks like staghorn algae.

9wpg?  why?

At that level of lighting, there is a constant risk of not being able to keep up with the plants' nutrient requirements, especially CO2. First make *sure* your CO2 levels are at least 30mg/l during the light period, this being the most common algae cause.

At 80% water changes, you may be bottoming out on your macro nutrients just after water changes. What is your fertilization schedule exactly (and with what)?

It's not easy to tell, but I'd also say that you may not have enough plant mass. If I'm right, then 9wpg + not enough CO2 + possibly bottoming out on macros + not enough plant mass = algae farming...

Unless you have a specific need for 9wpg, my first recommendation would be to reduce it. It makes managing all the rest *alot* easier...


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Walker_ said:


> it hasn't QUITE gotten to plague proportions...


i'd say it is already by the time i post this...
dude..unless it's a supersmallnano tank i think the 9wpg is overkill...


----------



## Walker_ (Mar 24, 2006)

lol, well its a 90gal so I suspect it COULD get nasty.... But I just finished a MAJOR clean; got rid of all the infested plants…. And pulled as much as I could find… water change, maybe get some more SAEs and keep up the fert regime… lets hope that gets the job done!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

What are you using to get 9wpg? Metal halides, HPS? Thats a lot of light over 90 gallons. You should either bring it down or try a noon day burst. Either way 9wpg is way beyond what people would recomend for that size tank. I guess some people can pull it off but it would be quite a challenge and really a lot of extra work.


----------

